# Nuovo consiglio console



## Milanforever26 (13 Novembre 2017)

Dopo il successo dell'altra volta in cui vi ho chiesto aiuto, dato che mi avete chiarito molto le idee, torno a porvi una domanda sulle console:

Ho trovato un'offerta che credo molto interessante, Xbox ONE s da 500 GB a 249€ con inclusi Assassin's creed Origins e FIFA 2018.

Ne vale la pena? Questa Console come va? è buona o già "superata"?

Altra cosa, al solito io non dispongo di connessione internet a casa, la console sarebbe utilizzabile o no?

Grazie a TUTTI!!


----------



## Butcher (13 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dopo il successo dell'altra volta in cui vi ho chiesto aiuto, dato che mi avete chiarito molto le idee, torno a porvi una domanda sulle console:
> 
> Ho trovato un'offerta che credo molto interessante, Xbox ONE s da 500 GB a 249€ con inclusi Assassin's creed Origins e FIFA 2018.
> 
> ...



Non ti so dire se console sia buona in sé, ma tenderei a supporre di si.
Io guarderei alle esclusive, soprattutto se non giochi online.
E direi che la PS è avanti anni luce su questo aspetto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Novembre 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Non ti so dire se console sia buona in sé, ma tenderei a supporre di si.
> Io guarderei alle esclusive, soprattutto se non giochi online.
> E direi che la PS è avanti anni luce su questo aspetto.



è vero, ma assodato che su PS4 non credo siano in uscita nuovi god of war ne l'ormai mitologico Kingdom Hearts 3 (adesso previsto per novembre 2018) mi mancherebbe solo Uncharted 4..però onestamente non mi va di spendere 350€ di play 4 solo per quel gioco lì...
Sono onesto, sta generazione pensavo di saltarla ormai..però sto pacchetto che dicevo lo trovo interessante..assassin's creed e fifa sono due giochi da 69 e cadauno..quindi è come se pagassi la consolle 100€....e di fatto il 90% dei giochi sono sia per xbox che ps4...se qualcuno sa elencare le esclusive playstation mi fa un piacere


----------



## Tahva (13 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dopo il successo dell'altra volta in cui vi ho chiesto aiuto, dato che mi avete chiarito molto le idee, torno a porvi una domanda sulle console:
> 
> Ho trovato un'offerta che credo molto interessante, Xbox ONE s da 500 GB a 249€ con inclusi Assassin's creed Origins e FIFA 2018.
> 
> ...


La console è molto buona ed è la Xbox One dalle migliori prestazione, ma devo farti notare che pochi giorni fa è uscita Xbox One X, che fa girare gli stessi identici giochi ma con risoluzione fino a 4K. Questo, ovviamente, se hai a casa almeno una TV in 4K, in caso contrario te ne puoi altamente fregare. Certo, ci sono anche altri miglioramenti tecnici come caricamenti generalmente più veloci e spesso frame rate più alto, ma Xbox One X costa 499€ senza giochi inclusi. Quindi sì, da un lato Xbox One S "è superata", dall'altro è il modello base della corrente generazione di Microsoft. 

Il bundle proposto da Amazon è estremamente buono, ma io mi sento di sconsigliarti l'idea di portarti a casa una console di questa generazione se non hai una connessione per un po' di motivi. Il primo è che i giochi in bundle con la console non sono su disco, *ma sono codici da scaricare*. In buona sostanza, se non hai la Rete sulla console, hai due bei codici di cui non sai che farti, perché le copie incluse con la console sono in digitale (e pesano anche parecchi GB).
Il secondo motivo è che i giochi odierni hanno tutti (enormi) patch del day-one. Generalmente, insomma, quando li porti a casa inserisci il disco e scarichi l'aggiornamento con le ultime migliorie realizzate dagli sviluppatori in vista dell'uscita. Non poterlo farlo significa che giocherai con giochi che hanno difetti che rimarranno non corretti, quindi di qualità minore, con più bug (alcuni dei quali a volte possono essere davvero odiosi).
Terzo motivo: si stanno moltiplicando i giochi always-online. Significa che poter essere eseguiti (occhio, intendo proprio per lanciare l'applicazione, non per le modalità di gioco online) richiedono una connessione Internet sempre attiva. Su PlayStation, ad esempio, è un always-online il recente Gran Turismo Sport.

Secondo me la soluzione migliore è trovare il modo di farti una connessione a casa, perché altrimenti la console non può valere quel prezzo, considerando che vivresti un'esperienza abbastanza mozzata.

Parentesi per l'altro tuo post: Kingdom Hearts III uscirà sia su PS4 che su Xbox One ed effettivamente è in uscita un nuovo God of War, che arriverà il prossimo anno, solo su PS4. Si chiamerà solo "God of War" ed è ambientato negli scenari della mitologia norrena.

Per scegliere una console, per me bisogna sempre guardare ai giochi in esclusiva: se ti interessa God of War, tieni gli occhi puntati su PS4, che ha parecchi titoli in esclusiva in più di Xbox One, soprattutto ora come ora. Microsoft sta puntando molto sui 4k di Xbox One X, Sony ha una line-up di videogiochi più chiara e più costante.
Tra le esclusive console PS4 ci sono: Uncharted 4, il nuovo The Last of Us, il nuovo gioco di Hideo Kojima (Death Stranding), il nuovo Spider-Man, Detroit: Become Human (il nuovo del papà di Heavy Rain, per capirci), The Last Guardian (dall'autore di Shadow of the Colossus), Gran Turismo Sport, Final Fantasy VII Remake (pare), il nuovo Shenmue III (pare, fino ad annunci che dicano il contrario), per ora Crash Bandicoot N. Sane Trilogy, Horizon: Zero Dawn, NiOh, Nier Automata e via dicendo.
Tra le esclusive console Xbox One ci sono: serie Forza Horizon, serie Forza Motorsport, Gears of War 4, Halo 5 Guardians, il futuro Sea of Thieves, il futuro Crackdown 3, PlayerUnknown's Battlegrounds (in arrivo a Natale, ma è solo online), Lucky's Tale. Come puoi vedere, a parte che sugli sparatutto e sui giochi di corse, il paragone è abbastanza impietoso, ad oggi. Magari la situazione cambierà in futuro, ma ad oggi è questa. Il che è parte del motivo per cui Microsoft offre sconti importanti come quello che hai trovato su Amazon


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è vero, ma assodato che su PS4 non credo siano in uscita nuovi god of war ne l'ormai mitologico Kingdom Hearts 3 (adesso previsto per novembre 2018) mi mancherebbe solo Uncharted 4..però onestamente non mi va di spendere 350€ di play 4 solo per quel gioco lì...
> Sono onesto, sta generazione pensavo di saltarla ormai..però sto pacchetto che dicevo lo trovo interessante..assassin's creed e fifa sono due giochi da 69 e cadauno..quindi è come se pagassi la consolle 100€....e di fatto il 90% dei giochi sono sia per xbox che ps4...se qualcuno sa elencare le esclusive playstation mi fa un piacere


Buona console, ed ottimo prezzo. Effettivamente è "superata" essendo uscita l'xbox one x. Ma resta una console valida se non si vuole il top. 
Un god of war è in uscita, in realtà, a meno di ritardi ad inizio 2018.
Di esclusive ce ne sono parecchie su ps4, anche se alcune sono disponibili su pc. Tra le più rilevanti ci sono bloodborne (souls like) horizon: zero down, persona 5, uncharted 4. E prima a poi arriverà the last of us part II.


----------



## Butcher (13 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è vero, ma assodato che su PS4 non credo siano in uscita nuovi god of war ne l'ormai mitologico Kingdom Hearts 3 (adesso previsto per novembre 2018) mi mancherebbe solo Uncharted 4..però onestamente non mi va di spendere 350€ di play 4 solo per quel gioco lì...
> Sono onesto, sta generazione pensavo di saltarla ormai..però sto pacchetto che dicevo lo trovo interessante..assassin's creed e fifa sono due giochi da 69 e cadauno..quindi è come se pagassi la consolle 100€....e di fatto il 90% dei giochi sono sia per xbox che ps4...se qualcuno sa elencare le esclusive playstation mi fa un piacere



Dovrebbe a breve arrivare un'offerta sui 200 euro + 2° pad.
Ti consiglio di dare uno sguardo migliore sulle esclusive PS4 tra quelle già uscite e quelle 2018 perché c'è veramente della roba clamorosa. E tanta tanta tanta.
Consiglio spassionato


----------



## alcyppa (13 Novembre 2017)

Tahva ha scritto:


> La console è molto buona ed è la Xbox One dalle migliori prestazione, ma devo farti notare che pochi giorni fa è uscita Xbox One X, che fa girare gli stessi identici giochi ma con risoluzione fino a 4K. Questo, ovviamente, se hai a casa almeno una TV in 4K, in caso contrario te ne puoi altamente fregare. Certo, ci sono anche altri miglioramenti tecnici come caricamenti generalmente più veloci e spesso frame rate più alto, ma Xbox One X costa 499€ senza giochi inclusi. Quindi sì, da un lato Xbox One S "è superata", dall'altro è il modello base della corrente generazione di Microsoft.
> 
> Il bundle proposto da Amazon è estremamente buono, ma io mi sento di sconsigliarti l'idea di portarti a casa una console di questa generazione se non hai una connessione per un po' di motivi. Il primo è che i giochi in bundle con la console non sono su disco, *ma sono codici da scaricare*. In buona sostanza, se non hai la Rete sulla console, hai due bei codici di cui non sai che farti, perché le copie incluse con la console sono in digitale (e pesano anche parecchi GB).
> Il secondo motivo è che i giochi odierni hanno tutti (enormi) patch del day-one. Generalmente, insomma, quando li porti a casa inserisci il disco e scarichi l'aggiornamento con le ultime migliorie realizzate dagli sviluppatori in vista dell'uscita. Non poterlo farlo significa che giocherai con giochi che hanno difetti che rimarranno non corretti, quindi di qualità minore, con più bug (alcuni dei quali a volte possono essere davvero odiosi).
> ...



Concordo pienamente.



P.S. Tahva di Spaziogames suppogno.
Complimenti per i video su Metal Gear che sto vedendo in questi giorni prima di riprendere TPP (che mi sono deciso a finire dopo aver sorpassato il lutto del constatare che Kojima non ne farà più).
Peccato ne manchi uno su Peacewalker, forse quello che mi avrebbe fatto più comodo .


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Novembre 2017)

Tahva ha scritto:


> La console è molto buona ed è la Xbox One dalle migliori prestazione, ma devo farti notare che pochi giorni fa è uscita Xbox One X, che fa girare gli stessi identici giochi ma con risoluzione fino a 4K. Questo, ovviamente, se hai a casa almeno una TV in 4K, in caso contrario te ne puoi altamente fregare. Certo, ci sono anche altri miglioramenti tecnici come caricamenti generalmente più veloci e spesso frame rate più alto, ma Xbox One X costa 499€ senza giochi inclusi. Quindi sì, da un lato Xbox One S "è superata", dall'altro è il modello base della corrente generazione di Microsoft.
> 
> Il bundle proposto da Amazon è estremamente buono, ma io mi sento di sconsigliarti l'idea di portarti a casa una console di questa generazione se non hai una connessione per un po' di motivi. Il primo è che i giochi in bundle con la console non sono su disco, *ma sono codici da scaricare*. In buona sostanza, se non hai la Rete sulla console, hai due bei codici di cui non sai che farti, perché le copie incluse con la console sono in digitale (e pesano anche parecchi GB).
> Il secondo motivo è che i giochi odierni hanno tutti (enormi) patch del day-one. Generalmente, insomma, quando li porti a casa inserisci il disco e scarichi l'aggiornamento con le ultime migliorie realizzate dagli sviluppatori in vista dell'uscita. Non poterlo farlo significa che giocherai con giochi che hanno difetti che rimarranno non corretti, quindi di qualità minore, con più bug (alcuni dei quali a volte possono essere davvero odiosi).
> ...



Grazie per l'ottima spiegazione, non sapevo la cosa dei giochi inclusi da scaricare, in realtà l'offerta è del Trony non di amazon, e il gioco FIFA 18 sono certo sia copia fisica..l'altro a sto punto credo sia come dici tu da scaricare quindi tanto vale..non mi va ogni volta di andare dai miei con la console per scaricare giochi o aggiornamenti..

Certo che se ormai la strada è questa del dover essere sempre connessi mi sa che mi fermerò alla play 3..io detesto qualsiasi modalità on line e detesto anche l'idea di dover scaricare contenuti, per una questione di principio: se pago 70€ un videogioco io ESIGO che questo sia giocabile e funzionante perché è inammissibile che uno sviluppatore già preveda che il gioco uscirà con dei difetti..per me è tutto un sistema fatto apposta..


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Novembre 2017)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Buona console, ed ottimo prezzo. Effettivamente è "superata" essendo uscita l'xbox one x. Ma resta una console valida se non si vuole il top.
> Un god of war è in uscita, in realtà, a meno di ritardi ad inizio 2018.
> Di esclusive ce ne sono parecchie su ps4,* anche se alcune sono disponibili su pc*. Tra le più rilevanti ci sono bloodborne (souls like) horizon: zero down, persona 5, uncharted 4. E prima a poi arriverà the last of us part II.



No be per me i videogiochi su PC sono morti nel 2006..da allora gioco solo su console


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Novembre 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe a breve arrivare un'offerta sui 200 euro + 2° pad.
> Ti consiglio di dare uno sguardo migliore sulle esclusive PS4 tra quelle già uscite e quelle 2018 perché c'è veramente della roba clamorosa. E tanta tanta tanta.
> Consiglio spassionato



Ps4 a 200€ con secondo pad?...ok allora aspetto e prendo quella mi sa..anche se sta cosa dell'online sarà una piaga temo


----------



## alcyppa (13 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Grazie per l'ottima spiegazione, non sapevo la cosa dei giochi inclusi da scaricare, in realtà l'offerta è del Trony non di amazon, e il gioco FIFA 18 sono certo sia copia fisica..l'altro a sto punto credo sia come dici tu da scaricare quindi tanto vale..non mi va ogni volta di andare dai miei con la console per scaricare giochi o aggiornamenti..
> 
> Certo che se ormai la strada è questa del dover essere sempre connessi mi sa che mi fermerò alla play 3..io detesto qualsiasi modalità on line e detesto anche l'idea di dover scaricare contenuti, per una questione di principio: *se pago 70€ un videogioco io ESIGO che questo sia giocabile e funzionante perché è inammissibile che uno sviluppatore già preveda che il gioco uscirà con dei difetti..per me è tutto un sistema fatto apposta..*



Capisco, ma tieni conto che non è che i difetti non ci fossero anche 10 anni fa, anzi.
Solo che adesso con la mostruosa diffusione di internet e dei videogiochi stessi è molto più facile che tali errori vengano riscontrati da qualcuno e commentati online.

Per esempio ti posso citare un gioco per la prima Playstation che giocavo da piccolo e la cui versione in italiano era impossibile da completare per colpa di un bug: Digimon World.
Ma questo l'ho scoperto solo più tardi e da giovincello pensavo semplicemente di non riuscire a capire cosa dover fare.


Sul fatto che la possibilità di poter rilasciare patch stia rendendo gli sviluppatori un po' "pigri" sotto l'aspetto dell'ottimizzazione non posso darti torno però.


Comunque più che le patch correttive stanno prendendo sempre più diffusione problemi ben più gravi come parti del gioco rimosse o non sviluppate apposta per poterle rivenderle più tardi come espansioni o le ancor più orrende microtransazioni.
Non sarebbero entrambi dei grossi problemi se venissero pensati ed implementati con etica, ma quest'ultima sembra diventare sempre più rara.




Facendo un discorso più generale però, temo che dovrai prima o poi arrenderti al fatto che una connessione ad Internet in casa sarà sempre più necessaria.



P.S. Se devi scegliere prendi Ps4: per il momento non c'è proprio paragone con la qualità/quantità del parco titoli.
La Microsoft ha approcciato questa generazione proprio in malo modo.


----------



## Miro (13 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dopo il successo dell'altra volta in cui vi ho chiesto aiuto, dato che mi avete chiarito molto le idee, torno a porvi una domanda sulle console:
> 
> Ho trovato un'offerta che credo molto interessante, Xbox ONE s da 500 GB a 249€ con inclusi Assassin's creed Origins e FIFA 2018.
> 
> ...



Dimmi dove hai trovato questa offerta  A quel prezzo è una rapina.

Per il discorso internet, la console è ovviamente utlizzabile ma perdi molto, in termini di aggiornamenti e patch (vale anche per PS4).


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Novembre 2017)

Miro ha scritto:


> Dimmi dove hai trovato questa offerta  A quel prezzo è una rapina.
> 
> Per il discorso internet, la console è ovviamente utlizzabile ma perdi molto, in termini di aggiornamenti e patch (vale anche per PS4).



Ho detto male, volantino unieuro (non trony, scusate) zona padova


----------



## Tahva (13 Novembre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Concordo pienamente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Immagino che il mio nickname mi renda molto riconoscibile, sono proprio io 
Grazie per il tuo splendido commenti sui video, in realtà ho realizzato anche quello di Peace Walker, ti mando il link via messaggio privato per non fare spam qui ^^


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Novembre 2017)

La one s è una bellissima console, il pad nuovo dell'xbox poi è migliorato ancora rispetto a quello 360. Il problema sono appunto i giochi. Mi spiace un sacco sta faccenda, le console microsoft sono ottime, pad migliore, un bel sistema operativo, più economiche da portare a casa, però sono troppo deficitarie dal punto di vista della scelta dei giochi


----------



## Butcher (13 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ps4 a 200€ con secondo pad?...ok allora aspetto e prendo quella mi sa..anche se sta cosa dell'online sarà una piaga temo



Tieni d'occhio il black friday!


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Novembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La one s è una bellissima console, il pad nuovo dell'xbox poi è migliorato ancora rispetto a quello 360. Il problema sono appunto i giochi. Mi spiace un sacco sta faccenda, le console microsoft sono ottime, pad migliore, un bel sistema operativo, più economiche da portare a casa, però sono troppo deficitarie dal punto di vista della scelta dei giochi



Il vecchio pad della 360 era già un capolavoro..quando presi la play3 ricordo che mi veniva da piangere per il paragone impietoso nella comodità..
Qui comunque mi stanno dicendo tutti di lasciar perdere sta one S...è un peccato perché è molto bella anche esteticamente..però se è davvero così scarsa di giochi..poi oh, non è che sono un giocatore hardcore io eh..però per ps ho sempre trovato tutto ciò che mi piace..quando avevo la 360 un po' di roba mi mancava..anche se comunque ricordo che la presi per il gears of war e al tempo ne valse la pena..lo preferii anche al God of war 3 che fu una piccola delusione per me visto che i primi due su PS2 li avevo bruciati


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il vecchio pad della 360 era già un capolavoro..quando presi la play3 ricordo che mi veniva da piangere per il paragone impietoso nella comodità..
> Qui comunque mi stanno dicendo tutti di lasciar perdere sta one S...è un peccato perché è molto bella anche esteticamente..però se è davvero così scarsa di giochi..poi oh, non è che sono un giocatore hardcore io eh..però per ps ho sempre trovato tutto ciò che mi piace..quando avevo la 360 un po' di roba mi mancava..anche se comunque ricordo che la presi per il gears of war e al tempo ne valse la pena..lo preferii anche al God of war 3 che fu una piccola delusione per me visto che i primi due su PS2 li avevo bruciati



Rispetto alla 360 sicuramente è messa un po' meglio comunque, prima tanti giochi made in japan manco arrivavano. Penso ai giochi tratti dagli anime tipo, sono giochetti eh, ma a me urtò un sacco vedere che non c'era un cavolo di gioco di one piece, dei cavalieri dello zodiaco ecc.. Sono giochetti del cavolo, però son divertenti recuperarli a poco. Per fortuna su 360 è uscito ken rage  Preso a 9 euro anni fa. Gioco super mediocre, ma epico per chi ama kenshiro 

Ora almeno questi dovrebbero uscire quasi tutti su one, però c'è sempre un abisso in termini di scelta. Ancora devo giocare alle esclusive playstation, ma in generale sono i giochi che mi attirano di più. Se guardo alla one, le uniche cose che mi ispirano sono Sunset Overdrive, Forza Horizon e Ori the blind forest. I gears per me non hanno più nulla da dire. Li ho tutti per 360, grandissimi giochi allora, specialmente il 2, ma per me è un genere che ha fatto il suo tempo. Dovrebbero evolvere il gameplay, il semplice spara spara ormai ha stancato. A me piacciono molto i giochi stile tomb raider e roba alla darksiders. Action adventure dove fai un po' di tutto, puoi sparare, puoi interagire con l'ambiente, tirare cazzotti, spadate ecc... Basta cambiare ambientazione e trama e hai qualcosa di figo senza stravolgere il gameplay. Puoi farli a sfondo fantasy, fantascientifici ecc... Gears invece rimarrà sempre lo stesso ahimè. Ti copri, spari e via. Per quanto puoi agire a livello di trama, dopo che ne giochi un po' ti stanchi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Novembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ora almeno questi dovrebbero uscire quasi tutti su one, però c'è sempre un abisso in termini di scelta. Ancora devo giocare alle esclusive playstation, ma in generale sono i giochi che mi attirano di più. Se guardo alla one, le uniche cose che mi ispirano sono Sunset Overdrive, Forza Horizon e Ori the blind forest. I gears per me non hanno più nulla da dire. Li ho tutti per 360, grandissimi giochi allora, specialmente il 2, ma per me è un genere che ha fatto il suo tempo. Dovrebbero evolvere il gameplay, il semplice spara spara ormai ha stancato. A me piacciono molto i giochi stile tomb raider e roba alla darksiders. Action adventure dove fai un po' di tutto, puoi sparare, puoi interagire con l'ambiente, tirare cazzotti, spadate ecc... Basta cambiare ambientazione e trama e hai qualcosa di figo senza stravolgere il gameplay. Puoi farli a sfondo fantasy, fantascientifici ecc... Gears invece rimarrà sempre lo stesso ahimè. Ti copri, spari e via. Per quanto puoi agire a livello di trama, dopo che ne giochi un po' ti stanchi.



Concordo sulla tipologia di giochi, io poi ODIO qualsiasi visuale in prima persona (che per fortuna sul gears non c'era) per cui tutti i FPS per me sono quasi un tabù, mi viene mal di testa dopo mezz'ora che ruoto la visuale..

Diciamo che attualmente mi interessano più titoli tipo il nuovo Assasin's (per l'ambientazione che trovo bellissima) e recuperare giochi come Skyrim che ancora mi manca..certo, non so se per il solo assassins vale la pena prendere la console nuova..gli altri titoli li trovo pure su play3...

Per la 4 ci sarebbe uncharted 4 ma anche lì, non so se prendere una console per un solo gioco..

Domanda, chi ha GTA 5 come lo ha trovato? vale la pena o siamo sui livelli del 4? (gran gioco ma alla lunga mi stufò abbastanza..)


----------



## vota DC (13 Novembre 2017)

La xbox360 aveva già qualche gioco che non ti salvava se non entravi nel club online al primo accesso (però non ti serviva connetterti dopo), può darsi che questa tendenza sia peggiorata. Prova casomai a portare in una casa con connessione giusto per una volta per registrare e mettere a posto, poi è impossibile che ti chiedano di stare connesso fatte queste procedure, persino con steam puoi giocare in modalità offline....se invece pretendono veramente che tu sia connesso chiedi 249 euro per prenderti la xbox one invece di pagarla tu.



alcyppa ha scritto:


> Capisco, ma tieni conto che non è che i difetti non ci fossero anche 10 anni fa, anzi.
> Solo che adesso con la mostruosa diffusione di internet e dei videogiochi stessi è molto più facile che tali errori vengano riscontrati da qualcuno e commentati online.
> 
> Per esempio ti posso citare un gioco per la prima Playstation che giocavo da piccolo e la cui versione in italiano era impossibile da completare per colpa di un bug: Digimon World.
> ...



Beh per il PC sono ancora più incompleti i giochi usciti perché "tanto ci pensano i modders".


----------



## emamilan99 (13 Novembre 2017)

L'ultima consoleche hp avuto è stata la wii nel 2009.. ed ho 18 anni


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Domanda, chi ha GTA 5 come lo ha trovato? vale la pena o siamo sui livelli del 4? (gran gioco ma alla lunga mi stufò abbastanza..)


L'ho trovato fantastico, con mia grande sorpresa. Era dai tempi di Vice City che un GTA non mi soddisfaceva. Cazzeggio e roba varia da fare si bilanciano perfettamente con storia e missioni principali ed i tre protagonisti mi son piaciuti tutti. Per me merita davvero, gran gioco che non mi ha stufato affatto.


----------



## JohnDoe (13 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No be per me i videogiochi su PC sono morti nel 2006..da allora gioco solo su console



per me invece la console e morta dal ps2/n64.a parte god of war,red dead redemption e uncharted mi spiace non ci sono giochi interesanti sulle console ormai.con 500 euro ti fai un Pc che supera anche il xbox one x , con intel 5,16 gb ram e una gtx 1050ti che ti permete di giocare witcher 3 , cod ww2 , wolfenstein new colossus con tutto al massimo , cosa che una console non puo fare.poi ci sono la serie hearts of iron , europa universalis , crusader kings, city skylines (+100000 giochi di strategia) che non li trovi sulla console,poi ce football manager , tutti gli giochi online (call of duty,world of tanks,war thunder,world of warships + altri e altri che sempre vengono fuori),anche io avevo l`idea che gli giochi sulla Pc son fatti male pero ormai la console e superata.ho visto la differeza fra witcher 3 , resident evil 7 , evil within 2 fra il pc e la console . non ce paragone.insomma il mio advice e di provare ancora la Pc.


----------



## JohnDoe (13 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Concordo sulla tipologia di giochi, io poi ODIO qualsiasi visuale in prima persona (che per fortuna sul gears non c'era) per cui tutti i FPS per me sono quasi un tabù, mi viene mal di testa dopo mezz'ora che ruoto la visuale..
> 
> Diciamo che attualmente mi interessano più titoli tipo il nuovo Assasin's (per l'ambientazione che trovo bellissima) e recuperare giochi come Skyrim che ancora mi manca..certo, non so se per il solo assassins vale la pena prendere la console nuova..gli altri titoli li trovo pure su play3...
> 
> ...



se ti e piacuto Skyrim allora devi provare Witcher 3 che per me e il miglior RPG e non solo mai creato  pero giocalo su una PC decente che perdi tanto con la console questo e un gioco che ha un grafica favolosa.


----------



## Miro (13 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Domanda, chi ha GTA 5 come lo ha trovato? vale la pena o siamo sui livelli del 4? (gran gioco ma alla lunga mi stufò abbastanza..)



E' di un altro pianeta. Considera che a 4 anni dall'uscita è ancora in cima ai giochi venduti annualmente  poi con il multiplayer e le mod abilitate (che io sappia si possono installare sia su PS4 che One) diventa un gioco sterminato.

Per me l'unica pecca è la storia, l'ho trovata meno profonda di quella del 4.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Novembre 2017)

Console? Bleah.
Pc tutta la vita.


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Novembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> L'ultima consoleche hp avuto è stata la wii nel 2009.. ed ho 18 anni



Ti batto, l'ultima (e unica) che ho posseduto è stato il Sega Master System... correva l'anno... non farmici pensare che mi sento già decrepito!


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Novembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> per me invece la console e morta dal ps2/n64.a parte god of war,red dead redemption e uncharted mi spiace non ci sono giochi interesanti sulle console ormai.con 500 euro ti fai un Pc che supera anche il xbox one x , con intel 5,16 gb ram e una gtx 1050ti che ti permete di giocare witcher 3 , cod ww2 , wolfenstein new colossus con tutto al massimo , cosa che una console non puo fare.poi ci sono la serie hearts of iron , europa universalis , crusader kings, city skylines (+100000 giochi di strategia) che non li trovi sulla console,poi ce football manager , tutti gli giochi online (call of duty,world of tanks,war thunder,world of warships + altri e altri che sempre vengono fuori),anche io avevo l`idea che gli giochi sulla Pc son fatti male pero ormai la console e superata.ho visto la differeza fra witcher 3 , resident evil 7 , evil within 2 fra il pc e la console . non ce paragone.insomma il mio advice e di provare ancora la Pc.



Ma vedi io sono un videogiocatore "pigro"..a me piace accendere la console, infilare il disco e giocare, fine.
Non sopporto l'idea di dover star lì ad installare il gioco, verificare i requisiti, aggiornare il PC, cercare in internet componenti aggiuntivi e via discorrendo..figurati, io detesto perfino i giochi online..sono legato ad un altra epoca del "videogiocare"..

Poi tieni presente che non è che dispongo di 1000 ore al mese per giocare eh..al massimo mi concedo 5 ore a settimana, nemmeno sempre...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Novembre 2017)

Mi è arrivato un volantino di trony con xbox one s in bundle con assassin creed origins a 150 euro. ps4 invece 200 liscia.

A livello di prezzo non c'è paragone devo dire


----------



## Butcher (14 Novembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi è arrivato un volantino di trony con xbox one s in bundle con assassin creed origins a 150 euro. ps4 invece 200 liscia.
> 
> A livello di prezzo non c'è paragone devo dire



E c'è una ragione


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Novembre 2017)

Occhio a fare come il mio amico che ha comprato la One e senza connessione non si attivava neanche .

Controlla che tu possa usarla senza internet


----------

